# Wechselgedanke die 131.



## szene333 (13. Mai 2009)

Mir ist bewusst, dass das jetzt wahrscheinlich der x-te Thread zu dem Thema ist. Außerdem habt ihr wohl inzwischen die Nase voll, von den ganzen WOW-Leuten, die wie ich, Wechselgedanken hegen. Allerdings bräuchte ich eine „psychologische „ Beratung.

Im Mai 2007 habe ich mit meinem Untoten Schurken  angefangen. Ich werde nie vergessen, wie fasziniert und gefesselt ich damals war. Gut, ein Grund dafür war wohl, dass dies mein erstes Online-Rollenspiel war. Dennoch. Die wenige Zeit, die ich entbehren konnte, habe ich genossen. Es gab schier unendlich viel zu entdecken. Ich werde nie vergessen, als ich mit Level 40 endlich mein erstes Mount kaufen konnte. Ich könnte jetzt noch weiter in Erinnerungen schwelgen, aber das würde dann doch den Rahmen sprengen.

Jetzt, nach 2 Jahren, kenne und beherrsche ich meine Klasse bestens und das Spiel ist mir einfach vertraut geworden. Auf der einen Seite ist das toll. Man weis was man tut und kennt sich einfach aus. Auf der anderen Seite geht das natürlich auf Kosten der oben beschriebenen Faszination, die ich bei WOW immerhin über ein Jahr hatte, da ich eben nicht soviel Zeit aufwenden kann. Das ist mein Problem. Ich nenne es das „Telekomsyndrom“. Damals, als das Telefonmonopol aufgehoben wurde, hat die Telekom noch Jahre davon profitiert, dass viele aus „Macht der Gewohnheit“ oder Bequemlichkeit den Anbieter nicht gewechselt haben. Aber ich schweife ab. 

Da ich ein PVE orientierter Spieler bin (ich mag PVP einfach nicht ) und ich, wie viele andere auch, Herr der Ringe Klasse finde, bin ich hier wohl auch richtig. Ich zweifele aber noch gewaltig, da einfach mein Herz an meinem Schurken hängt, in den ich soviel Zeit und Mühe investiert habe. Außerdem bin ich in einer Klasse Gilde, die ich einfach vermissen würde. Andererseits ist die Aussicht nach der neuen Herausforderung und der damit verbundenen Faszination sehr verlockend. Des weiteren ist WOW m. E. auf keinen guten Weg.

Daher bitte ich alle Ex-WOWler und jetzt aktiven HDROlern mir bei meiner Entscheidung zu helfen, zu wechseln. Natürlich werden jetzt viele sagen, ich sollte es einfach mal antesten. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass da ein Monat ausreicht (aufgrund des o.g. Zeitmangels ).

Ich bitte die Leute, die dieser Thread nervt, ihn einfach zu ignorieren.


----------



## Durhan der Erste (13. Mai 2009)

Auch ich komme von WOW ...

Auch ich habe dort einen wundervollen Charakter hinterlassen, den ich wohl nie wieder spielen werde ...

Denn WOW wurde von meiner Festplatte verbannt ...!

HDRO bietet wirklich alles, was ICH mir von einem Online-ROLLENspiel wünsche ... und ich habe den Wechsel nie bereut ...! Die Epic, die Vielfalt, die Community (ich spiele allerdings auf einem RP-Server), kein Goldfarming, überschaubare Instanzen, eine tolle, tolle Grafik, viel Liebe zum Detail - das alles habe ich irgendwann bei WOW vermißt und bei HDRO gefunden ...

Und meinen Waffenmeister-Zwerg mittlerweile sowas von "lieb" gewonnen ... auch wenn ich noch viele Heldenlieder über meinen alten WOW-Charakter singen werde ... ;-)

Du magst "Herr der Ringe" generell? Dann wechsle ... es lohnt sich in jedem Fall!


----------



## Vanier (13. Mai 2009)

Schön dass du Überlegst zu wechseln, aber wenn du mit Herr der Ringe anfängst solltest du in WoW
erstmal einen Schlussstrich ziehen (Was nicht heisen soll, Lösch deinen Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Und außer Antesten kann man dir fast nicht empfehlen. Denn wenn du den ersten Monat testest,
kannst immer noch du sagen ob´s dir wirklich gefällt oder eben nicht.

Aber du solltest dich vielleicht mal in den Sticky´s  hier im Forum umsehen oder auch mal auf
Der Wiederstand (Wobei der schon recht speziell ist mit seiner Großen Datenbank.

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Mai 2009)

Ich find es schön, dass die Wechsler sich mittlerweile selber bewusst sind, dass vor ihnen 130 Leute das gleiche geschrieben haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema, wie man einen Schlussstrich zieht (praktisch als Ratgeber): Zeit für Todesangst.

Und ansonsten: Du musst ja nicht einen Monat antesten. Du kannst auch (ha-ha) eine Woche antesten. mit www.trylotro.com (Vorteil: Für Kostenlos)


----------



## Narayan (13. Mai 2009)

Na da geb ich doch gerne meinen Senf dazu.

Ich selbst habe vier Jahre in WoW verbracht. Mit letztlich vier Chars auf Level 70 (vor WotLK). Nach dem Addon hat es nur noch mein Jäger bis Level 71 und mein frisch gebackener Todesritter als fünfter Char auf Level 80 gebracht. Es war einfach plötzlich die Luft raus.

Was ich nun gemacht habe mag komisch klingen aber es hat mir wirklich geholfen! Ich habe einfach meinen Account nicht verlängert und stand plötzlich im Niemandsland. Gezwungener Maßen habe ich mich mit meinem RL beschäftigt und siehe da, auf einmal treibe ich wieder Sport und hab das Fotografieren als neues Hobby entdeckt.

Dennoch wollte ich weiterhin ein nettes Spiel mit dem ich mich über einen längeren Zeitraum hinweg beschäftigen kann. Also hab ich erst mal die 7-Tage Testversion genutzt um hdro anzutesten. 
Der Umstieg von WoW ist ein kleines bisschen ungewohnt. Ohne zu übertreiben und der eine oder andere hdro-Fan möge mir verzeihen, kann man sagen, dass hdro durchaus noch mit der einen oder anderen Kinderkrankheit zu kämpfen hat, die WoW schon vor einiger Zeit abgelegt hat. Aber das stört nicht wirklich.

Ich habe mir drei verschiedene Chars erstellt und alles mögliche ausprobiert aber nach einer Woche war klar: "Das ist mein neues Spiel"

Glücklicherweise habe ich beim buffed-Gewinnspiel dann auch noch zufällig einen Account gewonnen. Das war vor einer Woche. Inzwischen bin ich Level 19 auf dem Server Morthond (übrigens sehr zu empfehlen) und total begeistert von der epischen Questreihe und dem ganzen Drumrum. Ich habe sogar schon eine kleine, nette Sippe (Gilde) gefunden die mich "Noob" aufgenommen hat.
Und ja, damit solltest du dich anfreunden: Dort bist du dann plötzlich wieder ein Noob! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch das Wichtigste ist:
Es zwingt dich ja niemand deinen WoW-Account zu kündigen. Probiers doch einfach mal aus. Hol dir das Game, spiel die 30 Tage Spielzeit durch und entscheide dann einfach ob es dein Fall ist oder nicht. Und wenn nicht... naja, dann zurück zu WoW.

Fazit:
Du hast nichts zu verlieren außer ein paar läppische Kröten für den Account. Also ran an den Speck und willkommen in Mittelerde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkian (13. Mai 2009)

Da du dich ja eher für PVE interessierst kann mann dir Hdro wirklich nur ans Herz legen, da es es eine tolle Story, eine tolle Atmosphäre und einen unverwechselbaren Tiefgang bietet. Ich selbst komme auch von WoW (gut zwischendurch kurz War gezockt^^). Es wurde mir einfach zu langweilig und Lotro bietet eben meiner Meinung nach mehr Abwechslung und Spannung. Außerdem hey: Es ist Mittelerde!!!

Mfg Darkian


----------



## b00noMat (13. Mai 2009)

Narayan: Gut und schön, das HDRO Kinderkrankheiten hat. Die von WoW sind nämlich ganz schön ausgewachsen und nimma zu kurieren.

@topic:
wie einige der vorposter kam auch ich aus der wow "welt". 
Anfangs hat man es mit einem abgeänderten spielsystem und einem anderen UI etwas schwer. Merkt man allerdings nach 7 - 10 lvl ca. dass 
es in dem Spiel um völlig andere Dinge und Werte geht als bisher erlebt und man hier Spass am Spiel und an der Story haben soll, kann man sich entspannen und einfach mal spielen (ja du hast richtig gelesen! hier herrscht kein stress. Hier will man nur spielen^^).

Ich habe noch NIE ein "suchen noch heal/tank für xyIni dan gogogogogogogogo" (wie bei wow minütlich) gelesen auch wirst du nicht nach deinem "epic" equip oder deinem dps gefragt, wenn du nach einer gruppe suchst.

Ich will damit jetzt wow nich schlecht reden - habe es selber lange genug gespielt - aber jedem das seine. 
Wenn es Dir gefällt ein entspannteres (nur mein eindruck) mmorpg anzugehen, indem es nicht nur um itemhunts usw geht, dann könntest du dich bei hdro wohl fühlen. 

Und wenn man mal die Zukunftspläne der beiden in betracht zieht dann ist zumindest für mich klar, wer gaaaanz weit vorne liegt
Guckst Du hiaa und klickst Jahre und Monate durch :-)

LG


----------



## Gocu (13. Mai 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> Und wenn man mal die Zukunftspläne der beiden in betracht zieht dann ist zumindest für mich klar, wer gaaaanz weit vorne liegt
> Guckst Du hiaa und klickst Jahre und Monate durch :-)



Die Seite ist aber nicht wirklich zuverlässig. Da steht einfach was kommen *könnte*. Das ist genauso wenn jetzt irgend jemand kommt, der die Geschichte kennt, und dir dann sagt was man in HdRO noch einbauen könnte.

@Vetaro

Ich würde nie Charaktere von meinem Account löschen, man weiß nie ob man irgendwann nochmal das MMO, was man früher gespielt hat, nochmal spielen will. Und nein ich habe keine "Todesangst" ich hatte nur nie meine Charaktere gelöscht, weil man nie weiß was einem die Zukunft bringt und ich hätte gerne die Möglichkeit alte MMOs zu spielen, wenn sie mir wieder Spaß machen. Wieso auch nicht?


----------



## Ellrock (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe nach ca. 14 Monaten mal wieder wow aktiviert und fand das neue Addons auf Anhieb besser als BC. Es wird allerdings für mich nur ein Intermezzo in der Welt von Azeroth bleiben . 

Wenn man lange HDRO gespielt hat - will man was anderes sehen - aber nach der DX10 Grafik von HDRO und dem HDRO Gameplay- war die Rückkehr nach Wow -  doch sowas wie Kultur- und Grafikschock. Es ist eine andere Art von Game . 

Ich mag Wow aber : 

Wer will schon lange auf die beweglichen Bäume, Schatten udn Gräser von HDRO verzichen - wenn man sie genossen hat ? 

Wer will schon auf die dichte stimmige HDRO Geschichte verzichten, um dann in wow die nexten 700 ähnlichen Quests im neuen Addon zu machen. Wo HDRO wenige gute Sachen bringt  - hat wow immer unübersichtliche Massen im Angebot.

Also wer sich mit HDRO anfreuden kann - wird bei einer Rückkehr nach Azeroth schnell merken - was er nicht vermisst hat.


----------



## Vetaro (13. Mai 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Ich würde nie Charaktere von meinem Account löschen, man weiß nie ob man irgendwann nochmal das MMO, was man früher gespielt hat, nochmal spielen will. Und nein ich habe keine "Todesangst" ich hatte nur nie meine Charaktere gelöscht, weil man nie weiß was einem die Zukunft bringt und ich hätte gerne die Möglichkeit alte MMOs zu spielen, wenn sie mir wieder Spaß machen. Wieso auch nicht?



Du bist meines wissens nach auch nicht stark süchtig. Das vorgeschlagene Verhalten ist für Leute gedacht die von ihrem Spiel nicht wegkommen, weil sie ja so viel dort hält. Natürlich hab ich auch nicht jedesmal wenn ich mal HdRO für drei Monate nicht bezahlt habe alle charaktere ausgezogen und mein zeug verkauft.




> Wer will schon lange auf die beweglichen Bäume, Schatten udn Gräser von HDRO verzichen - wenn man sie genossen hat ?
> 
> Wer will schon auf die dichte stimmige HDRO Geschichte verzichten, um dann in wow die nexten 700 ähnlichen Quests im neuen Addon zu machen. Wo HDRO wenige gute Sachen bringt - hat wow immer unübersichtliche Massen im Angebot.
> 
> Also wer sich mit HDRO anfreuden kann - wird bei einer Rückkehr nach Azeroth schnell merken - was er nicht vermisst hat.



Was du dort beschreibst, hab ich mal Spieler-Entwicklung genannt. Wer lange Zeit Diablo 2 gespielt hat, dann WoW spielte und zu Diablo 2 zurückkehrt, fragt sich, was zur hölle ihn jahrelang in diesem spiel gehalten hat.

Wenn man weiß, wie etwas besser sein kann, fällt einem erstmal auf, wie schlecht die vorigen versionen waren. Vielleicht hattest du mal eine Playstation oder hast dir alte Filme zu Zeiten angeschaut, als sie noch nicht alt waren. Damals war das gefühl, dass die Grafik ja atemberaubend wäre, keine seltenheit. Heutzutage würde man sagen: Mann, die typen hatten auf der playstation ja nichtmal _Finger_!

(Mehr zum Thema in diesem alten Blogeintrag)


----------



## szene333 (14. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen, die ja allesamt Pro-HDRO waren. Ich glaube, ich werde dann doch mal einen Monat antesten. 

Noch eine kurze Frage: Reicht es, wie in WOW, erstmal das Basisspiel zu kaufen und das Addon (oder die Addons?) erst dann, wenn ich die Stufe XY erreicht habe?


----------



## b00noMat (14. Mai 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, dass das einzige, was dir dann fehlt 2 Klassen sein werden die Du nicht spielen kannst.
Der Hüter und der Runenbewahrer glaube ich. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, da ich auch erst seit ein paar Tagen dabei bin.

mfg


----------



## szene333 (14. Mai 2009)

Naja, einmal Schurke immer Schurke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fox82 (14. Mai 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Naja, einmal Schurke immer Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, das kenne Ich irgendwo her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Schurke ist kein simpler MMO-Charakter sondern eine Lebenseinstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Lintflas (14. Mai 2009)

Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die eine lange WoW-Karriere hinter sich gebracht haben, und dann
LOTRO für sich entdeckt haben.
Der Umstieg war für mich zu Beginn etwas komisch. Das Spielgefühl war irgendwie anders.
WoW hat mich damals vom ersten Augenblick fest in seinen Bann gezogen, und als mein Charakter das 
Startgebiet verließ, war ich bereits auf Droge.
In Lotro kam diese Faszination nicht sofort auf. Es war zwar nett, aber das Feuer war nicht sofort entfacht.
Das war jedoch noch zu Zeiten, als LOTRO an diversen kleineren Kinderkrankheiten litt. Mittlerweile ist es einfach nur 
genial, da nahezu alle relevanten Mängel beseitigt wurden. Wenn ich allein den Weg einen Chars von Level 1-15 bei Lotro
mit demselben Weg einem Chars bei WoW vergleiche, dann frage ich mich im Nachhinein warum ich von WoW so fasziniert war.

Dennoch mag es bei einigen Umsteigern mit der Faszination vielleicht ein Weilchen dauern, aber wenn es Euch erstmal gepackt hat, dann richtig!
Mit einer Trialversion kann man das Spiel meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich erfassen. Wer sich einen echten Eindruck machen will,
der sollte mindestens einen Char bis Level 30 spielen damit man auch etwas mehr vom Content und der Welt sieht.
Wer heutzutage zu LOTRO wechselt, dem sollte gesagt sein, daß dieses Spiel die dichteste Atmosphäre
von allen jemals erschienenen MMORPGs bietet. 
Wenn man sich erstmal richtig eingelebt hat, vergisst man WoW seeeeehr schnell

Ich möchte das geniale PVE, das wunderbare Crafting-System, die atmosphärischen Instanzen, das Housing, mein individuelles Zierwerk,
und die entspannte Community von LOTRO jedenfalls nicht mehr gegen das stinklangweilige PVE, das grottenschlechte Crafting, 
die netten aber nach dem hunderstem Besuch langweiligen Instanzen, das nicht vorhandene Housing, das nicht vorhandene Zierwerk
und die erbärmliche Community von WoW eintauschen.

WoW ist ein tolles Spiel für MMORPG-Einsteiger und alles hat seine Zeit, aber irgendwann will man sich ja schließlich weiterentwickeln.
Ich bereue den Umstieg jedenfalls absolut nicht, und kann LOTRO jedem potentiellen WoW-müden Umsteiger nur wärmstens
empfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lostpatrol (14. Mai 2009)

hier mal meine umsteiger eindrücke von wow auf hdro.

hab mir hdro zu release geholt und auch einen schurken auf damals lvl 50 gelevelt. das spiel war damals zwar nicht perfekt aber eine willkommene abwechslung zu wow. grafik sehr schön, netter umgangston und es gab einfach sehr viel zu erleben. aber kurz nachdem ich die höchste stufe erreicht hatte wurde es doch sehr schnell langweilig. endgame content, von dem wow doch recht viel bietet musste bei hdro erst kreiert werden. ich weiß es nicht wie es jetzt aussieht, aber was ich von meiner internet recherche und der hp meiner alten sippe mitbekommen hab ist hdro noch immer nicht der knüller wenn es um endgame geht.

dh. grafik top, atmosphäre top, community ganz nett aber der spielinhalt konnte mich nicht überzeugen. und daher spiel ich wieder wow.


----------



## Squizzel (14. Mai 2009)

lostpatrol schrieb:


> ich weiß es nicht wie es jetzt aussieht, aber was ich von meiner internet recherche und der hp meiner alten sippe mitbekommen hab ist hdro noch immer nicht der knüller wenn es um endgame geht.



Das ist richtig. Im Gegensatz zu WoW füllt Lotro sein Endgame jedoch nicht nur mit Progress an. Wenn man NUR raiden möchte, dann ist man mit WoW besser bedient... nein wobei eigentlich auch nicht mehr. Wenn man gerne raidet, dann bedient man sich beider Spiele, denn der Endgamecontent in WoW ist ebenfalls sehr schnell ausgelutscht. Ich spiele nun wirklich nicht unglaublich viel (3 Abende die Woche), trotzdem ist meine WoW Gilde grade dabei Algalon freizuspielen. Und was kommt danach? Irgendwann schafft man das Freispielen dieses Bosses auf farmniveau und dann besteht die einzige Herausforderung darin jede Woche für ein paar Minuten Progress zu genießen, bis das nächste Update kommt.
Sry, da muss ich sagen, hat Lotro mitlerweile auch nicht mehr so viel weniger zu bieten. Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, dass der ganze Kram relativ rüstungsunabhängig ist. WoW hat einfach zu stark abgebaut, als dass man sagen kann, dass sie den Progress-Endgamecontent dominieren. Viele andere Contents am Ende des Spieles löst Lotro jedoch stimmungsvoller. Das einzige wirklich große Manko ist PvP. Ich sage auch jedem Neuanfänger, der wert auf PvP legt: Finger weg! Das sind in Lotro nur nette Scharmützel zum Zeitvertreib. Im übrigen für mich auch nett gelöst: kein Leistungsdruck im PvP als lowcost-PvPler.


----------



## Voodjin (14. Mai 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Naja, einmal Schurke immer Schurke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du solltest Dich von dem WoW-Konzept des Schurken aber schon von vornherein verabschieden. Den sonst wirst Du enttäuscht. Der Schurke in Hdro ist kein großer Damage Dealer. Er ist aber ein sehr effektiver Supporter (ich würde einen Schurken, einem Kundigen jederzeit vorziehen). Ich habe WoW auch 2,5 Jahre gespielt und kann Deine Entscheidung gut nachvollziehen. Bei mir war die Luft nach BC raus und ich suchte neue Herausforderung. Hdro war die letzten 2 Jahre (mit kleinen Unterbrechungen und Ausflügen zu Age of Conan und Warhammer Online, um zu testen) mein Zuhause und den Wechsel habe ich nie bereut. 

Zur Zeit spiele ich wieder einwenig WoW und Age of Conan (bis Band 2 Buch 8 erscheint). Das bringt Abwechslung und man freut sich um so mehr auf die Rückkehr nach Mittelerde. 

Was ich Dir als Anfänger in Herr der Ringe Online generell ans Herz legen kann. Geh ohne Vorbehalte an die Sache ran und erwarte kein zweites World of Warcraft. Hier ist alles etwas anders und viele Sachen, die Dich am Anfang vielleicht stören, weil sie eben anders sind, findest Du später besser gelöst als in WoW. Nimm Dir viel Zeit und lese auch beim ersten durchspielen die Quests. Es lohnt sich!

Um auf die Frage bezüglich des AddOns einzugehen. Du wirst ohne AddOn spielen können. Allerdings ist Level 60 nicht drin, da Du ohne AddOn nicht nach Moria reinkommst. Und die beiden Klassen Runenbewahrer und Hüter kannst Du natürlich auch nicht spielen. In der alten Welt kannst Du Dich aber frei bewegen.

Grüße
Voodjin


----------



## Ferethor (14. Mai 2009)

Also ich kann dir nur sagen, dass du das ganze WoW-Zeug hinter dir lassen musst, bevor du mit HdRo anfängst. Ansonsten vergleichst du es einfach zu oft und machst es dir selbst mies. Aber wenn erstmal das ganze WoW weg ist, DANN bist du bereit. (zumindest war es bei mir so)
Und WoW deinstallieren ist schon einmal ein großer Schritt!

Ein Test-Monat ist trotzdem unabdingbar denke ich. Ich hoffe man sieht sich dennoch online. Brauche ein paar Freundschaften, da ich auch wieder neu bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (14. Mai 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Ein Test-Monat ist trotzdem unabdingbar denke ich. Ich hoffe man sieht sich dennoch online. Brauche ein paar Freundschaften, da ich auch wieder neu bin.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf welchem Server bist Du denn?


----------



## Elrigh (14. Mai 2009)

Mit großer Leidenschaft und größtenteils mit Freude habe ich WOW vom Release an bis kurz nach WotLK gespielt. Dann hatte ich die Schnauze voll von den ewigen Wiederholungen, Tagesquests und vor allem von Tauren auf Motorrädern. Ich bin seit meinem 8ten Lebensjahr ein großer Fantasy und Science Fiction Fan und der Anteil von SteamPunk in WOW hat mir zuerst sehr gefallen. Die Tiefenbahn, die Dampfpanzer der Zwerge, die Ingenieursachen...aber irgendwann war das für mich erträgliche Limit überschritten.

Auch HdRO hab ich mir gekauft als es erschien, als Foundersedition mit Lifetime-Abo. Immer mal nebenher bin ich aus der WOW-Welt in die Welt Tolkiens geflüchtet, so wie sie in HdRO dargestellt wird. Und Irgendwann nach Release von WotLK hab ich realisiert, dass mein Herz sich nach Klassischer Fantasy sehnt - dass ich Abwechslung brauche und die Nase voll hatte vom quietschbuntvergnügten WOW-Kindergarten.

Ich spiele auf Belegaer, dem einzigen Deutschen Rollenspielserver und ich habe diese Wahl bis jetzt nicht bereut, nachdem ich in WOW Nachtelfen mit dem Namen "Nudelsalat" und "OWAKILLA" ertragen musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meine Charaktere sind Hauptmann, Jäger und Wächter, während ich bei WOW Paladin, Jäger und Krieger gespielt habe, das ist durchaus miteinander vergleichbar, aber doch in der Spielweise so unterschiedlich, dass es für mich ganz neu interessant wird.

Anders als in WOW ist die Community größtenteils freundlich und hilfsbereit, leider gibt es (durch Ex-WOW-Spieler?) immer mehr Ausnahmen. Der gewichtigste Unterschied, warum ich glaube, dass HdRO so anders ist, liegt in dem fehlenden Spieler-Feindbild. Es gibt keine feindliche Spielerfraktion, kein "Dem wisch ich eins aus!", kein "Der Scheiß Hordler klaut mir das Erz, während ich noch kämpfe" und kein "Oh, der hat PVP an und nur noch ein paar Lebenspunkte, den mach ich mal kurz alle"

PVP gibt es in einem instanzierten Gebiet, man kann es angehn als Mordorscherge oder mit dem eigenen Spielerchar, damit vermeidet HdRO, dass sich Frust und Hass auf andere Spielercharaktere aufbaut und die Community bleibt heile.


----------



## painschkes (14. Mai 2009)

_Wäre auch "dafür zu haben".. hab vorgestern wieder Angefangen auf Morthond , rest siehst du ja unten Rechts in der Sig :-)_


----------



## mr_jones (14. Mai 2009)

Voodjin schrieb:


> ich würde einen Schurken, einem Kundigen jederzeit vorziehen




Pahhh. Ein Schurk ist besser als ein Kundi?
Lächerlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Komm mal her mit deinem Schurken, dann zeig ich dir wo der Barthel den Most holt.

OK, Spass beiseite, BTT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## szene333 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte mich nochmal ausdrücklich für die ausnahmslos netten Antworten bedanken.

Hätte ich einen ähnlichen Thread im WOW-Forum erstellt, würden jetzt schon mindestens 10 Seiten mit 90 % geflame sein.


----------



## Flixl (14. Mai 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Ferethor (14. Mai 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server bist Du denn?



Ich befinde mich auf Belegaer [RP]. Ingame-Name Ferethor.


Da buffed keine Partnerbörse ist, wie sie im WoW-Forum immer rummeckern, noch etwas zum Thema:

Das Kampfsystem ist was besonderes. Da muss man sich wirklich erstmal dran gewöhnen. Aber das verdeutlicht für mich noch einmal, dass HdRo ruhiger ist. =)


----------



## Flixl (14. Mai 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## paslay (15. Mai 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Mir ist bewusst, dass das jetzt wahrscheinlich der x-te Thread zu dem Thema ist. Außerdem habt ihr wohl inzwischen die Nase voll, von den ganzen WOW-Leuten, die wie ich, Wechselgedanken hegen. Allerdings bräuchte ich eine „psychologische „ Beratung.
> 
> Im Mai 2007 habe ich mit meinem Untoten Schurken  angefangen. Ich werde nie vergessen, wie fasziniert und gefesselt ich damals war. Gut, ein Grund dafür war wohl, dass dies mein erstes Online-Rollenspiel war. Dennoch. Die wenige Zeit, die ich entbehren konnte, habe ich genossen. Es gab schier unendlich viel zu entdecken. Ich werde nie vergessen, als ich mit Level 40 endlich mein erstes Mount kaufen konnte. Ich könnte jetzt noch weiter in Erinnerungen schwelgen, aber das würde dann doch den Rahmen sprengen.
> 
> ...



hab auch gewechselt und bin voll und ganz zufrieden Hdro ftw!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynne Silberlicht (15. Mai 2009)

--> gelöscht


----------



## Membaris (15. Mai 2009)

Nun gut, 

Da ihr alle wie Bratwürste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ausseht, gebe ich meinen Senf mal dazu. Also ich komme auch von WoW und habe danach lange WAR gezockt. Nachedem mir WAR aber zu laggy wurde habe ich es schließlich in die Ecke gefeuert. Ich mochte WoW auch sehr gern. Aber irgendwie war wie auch bei dir @ Szene33 die Luft raus. Also ab in den nächsten Sofwaremarkt und HdRO Gold Edition für 19,99 € gakauft.
Wie jemand schon sagte, es ist am anfang etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich dran. 
Also lange rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn du auf PvE stehst und Mittelerde liebst dann ist HdRO genau dein Spiel.

MfG Membaris


----------



## Gocu (15. Mai 2009)

Membaris schrieb:


> Also lange rede kurzer Sinn: Wenn du auf PvE stehst und Mittelerde liebst dann ist HdRO genau dein Spiel.



Man muss Mittelerde nicht lieben, aber sobald man HdRO gespielt hat fängt man damit an. Die Grafik überwältigt einen einfach immer wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## samson665 (15. Mai 2009)

hallo erst mal an alle.

nun ich möchte mal kurz meine Geschichte zum Besten geben. ich habe mit HDRO 1 Monat nach erscheinen angefangen und war natürlich mehr als nur begeistert, da es mein erstes mmo überhaupt war. 
habe mir einen Barden zusammengeschustert und ab in die Phantasiewelt. man hatte ich Spaß (keine Ironie). mit dem Barde hat man eh immer Gruppen für alles gefunden und ich konnte mich bald Besitzer des kompletten hele-sets nennen. spalte gab es noch nicht. beruf hatte ich alles erreicht was ging und ini-farmen wurde mir dann auch zu langweilig. also habe ich noch einen waffi erstellt. tolles Gefühl mal richtig dmg zu machen. leider war ich auch hier recht schnell am Limit und konnte mich dann auch hier schon Besitzer von 5 spaltenteilen nennen. berufsmäßig ging hier auch nicht mehr viel, da man ja auf einmal SPLITTER Farmen konnte und nicht mehr die rar-Mobs killen musste um diverse Felle zu bekommen die mal für die alten Rezepte noch gebraucht hat(ja es hat sich beim crafting extrem viel geändert in HDRO).  
Jetzt war die Zeit des farmens angesagt. Buch der Taten oder wie das genau heißt hatte ich zumindest mit dem Barden komplett durch. ruf gab es auch keinen mehr den ich Farmen gehen konnte Gold hatte ich genügend. Langeweile war angesagt. 
Also kam der Entschluss wow anzufangen. Januar 2008 war der Wechsel vollbracht. 
Wow dachte ich mir was für eine riesige Welt und was es alles Neues so zu sehen gibt. Schurke erstellt und los ging es. Um diese Geschichte abzukürzen heute bin ich mit dem kleinen auf lvl 80 renne mit dem durch ulduar und muss sagen ich habe noch keine Langeweile in diesem Spiel gespürt. wenn mir einer sagt er hat bei wow nichts mehr zu tun dann kann ich das nicht ganz glauben, denn es gibt noch so viele Titel zu erringen soviel nette pets zu Farmen etc. 
Trotzdem und jetzt seit nicht schockiert werde ich trotzdem wieder zu HDRO wechseln, da ich nicht mehr so viel zeit habe zu zocken und auch keinen große Lust mehr habe mich dem Druck der Gilde oder den Raids auszusetzen. Ich will wieder entspannt spielen und endlich Moria kennen lernen. Also wenn euch ein 50er Noob Barde mit Hele und Spalten EQ begegnet so seit nett und verständnisvoll zu ihm. Er kann es halt noch nicht besser.
Verzeiht auch sollte ich mit dem Text verwirren aber ich kann gar nicht alles schreiben was ich gerne zu diesem Thema sagen würde. Es muss jeder für sich selber herausfinden welches MMO zu Ihm passt. Diese Entscheidung kann ihm keiner abnehmen.
Grüsse 
Dustangel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Membaris (15. Mai 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Man muss Mittelerde nicht lieben, aber sobald man HdRO gespielt hat fängt man damit an. Die Grafik überwältigt einen einfach immer wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja da hast du recht. Auch wenn man Mittelerde nicht oder noch nicht kennt.


----------



## Kizna (15. Mai 2009)

samson665 schrieb:


> Also kam der Entschluss wow anzufangen. Januar 2008 war der Wechsel vollbracht.
> Wow dachte ich mir was für eine riesige Welt und was es alles Neues so zu sehen gibt. Schurke erstellt und los ging es. Um diese Geschichte abzukürzen heute bin ich mit dem kleinen auf lvl 80 renne mit dem durch ulduar und muss sagen ich habe noch keine Langeweile in diesem Spiel gespürt. wenn mir einer sagt er hat bei wow nichts mehr zu tun dann kann ich das nicht ganz glauben, denn es gibt noch so viele Titel zu erringen soviel nette pets zu Farmen etc.
> 
> Dustangel
> ...



Naja was soll ich sagen. Ich war seit der ersten Minute von WoW dabei und wenn man bemerkt wie ein Spiel immer mehr abbaut und immer schlechter wird dann zieht man irgendwann die Notbremse. Dieses ganze "Wir machen das Spiel casualfreundlich" Gedünse können die sich sonst wohin schieben. Zwar wird bei WoW immer die Zahl von 11.5 millionen erwähnt, allerdings wird hier nicht zwischen europäisch/amerikanischen Accounts und Asia Accounts, die viel weniger Geld einbringen diferenziert.

Wenn ich mir hingegen LotRo angucke passt die Welt noch in mein Konzept. Natürlich gibt es auch hier Kritikpunkte, aber zumindestens versuchen sie nicht das Spiel anhand eines total bescheuerten und auf die primitivsten Verhaltensweisen beschränkten Achivment System, dass bis auf ein parr dämmliche Titel und für Gold freikaufbare Mounts ohnehin nichts bietet am Leben zu erhalten (was ein Satz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Vondaher ist nur zu empfählen, wem WoW zu langwelig geworden ist, solte unbedingt mal in lotRo reinschnuppern.


----------



## Squizzel (15. Mai 2009)

Lotro hat für mich gegenüber WoW einen entscheidenden Vorteil den ich nochmal da bringen möchte:

Wenn ich in Lotro etwas anfange, dann habe ich eine klare Aufgabe und kann sicher sein, dass ich es auch noch nach 3 Jahren tuen werde.

Beispiel?

Krieger vor BC: hast du dir diesen erstellt, dann warst du der Tank, fertig. Was daraus wurde weiß jeder. Paladine, Todesritter und Druiden übernehmen ebenfalls die Rolle und der Krieger kann auch im DD Geschäft mitmischen.

Wächter in Lotro: war Tank, ist Tank, bleibt Tank.

Noch ein Beispiel?

In WoW gibt es genausoviele DDs wie es Klassen gibt und sie unterscheiden sich weitesgehend nur in ihrem Raidsupport.

In Lotro gibt es genau 2 DDs, einer zum nuken und einer für AE. Alle anderen Klasse übernehmen eine konkrete Rolle in der Gruppe, die nur sie wirklich gut ausfüllen können. Selbst in Zeiten von Hütern und Runenbewahrern bleibt dies so, denn nach einiger Spielerfahrung mit diesen Klassen kann ich sagen, dass der Hüter eine andere Rolle einnimmt als der Wächter und der Runi anders eingesetzt werden muss als der Barde.


----------



## samson665 (15. Mai 2009)

@Kizna.
nun du beschwerst dich darüber das sie wow einfacherer<--? gemacht haben und das man dämliche Titel farmen muss bzw kann. Frag mal die LOTRO Spieler der ersten minute wie es war als es noch keinen Ruf zu Farmen gab und dann bei den verschiedensten Fraktionen diverse Mounts zu kaufen die auch nur eine art Statussymbol geworden sind. Oder beim Crafting als es die von mir erwähnten Splitter Mobs noch nicht gab sondern nur 6 verschiedene rar mobs die man killen musste um z.b. eine (damals) blaue brust herstellen zu können. Oder als man noch nicht angeln konnte bei LOTRO etc. 
Die werden dir auch sagen das damals alles besser und interessanter war und wenn man es streng sieht man sich bei einigen dingen sogar wow angenähert hat. 
Ich will die beiden Spiele jetzt auf keinen Fall vergleichen aber man sollte WOW nicht runter machen nur weil es einfach Mode ist immer den Klassenprimus nieder zu machen. Ich wiederhole mich nur ungerne aber muss es tun. Jeder soll das Spielen was Ihm Spass macht und womit er besser zurecht kommt.
Man sollte nie vergessen das es einfach nur Spiele sind. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Gocu (15. Mai 2009)

samson665 schrieb:


> Jeder soll das Spielen was Ihm Spass macht und womit er besser zurecht kommt.
> Man sollte nie vergessen das es einfach nur Spiele sind. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Genau so ist es und daran sollte sich auch jeder halten, finde ich. Aber eine Frage, was ist denn am Angaln in HdRO schlecht? Ich mein man kann es machen, muss es aber nicht und aber außer Trophäen oder Essen (Was auch nicht grad das beste ist) bringt es keinen Vorteil oder Nachteil.


----------



## samson665 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich habe nichts gegen das Angel. Finde es sogar recht cool das es sowas gibt. Nur finde ich es unfair wenn die Leute immer über WOW schimpfen was da nun schon wieder unnötiges dazu gekommen ist das keinen Sinn hat und das man machen kann oder auch nicht aber bei allen anderen MMO´s ist das dann schon in Ordnung.


----------



## Archonlord (16. Mai 2009)

Flixl schrieb:


> lotro ist ein klasse spiel mit einem für mich aber gewalltigem problem (müssen nicht alle so sehen aber ich tue es) und zwar finde ich das kampfsystem grauenvoll, es ist meiner meinung nach langsam und dadurch dass man immer erst abwarten muss bis eine fähigkeit komplett zu ende ist und noch ein autoschlag kam bis man dann endlcih die nächste attacke machen kann ist echt nervig. ob immer ein autoschlag kommen muss bin ich mir grade ncihtmehr sicher aber mir passiert es durch dieses system ständig, dass ich reaktive fähigkeiten nichtmehr auslösen kann weil ich erst ncoh warten muss, oder dass ich (als WM) den gegner prügeln will weil er sich heil und da passiert es dann ständig dass der prügel erst dann endlciuh gemacht wird, wenn der gegner sich schon geheilt hat. in diesem punkt ifnd ich WoW einfach besser, wodurch ich es auch momenttan wieder etwas gespielt habe...



stimmt nicht wirklich,hab ich bei meinem waffi auch erst gedacht - aber wenn man denn weiss die richtigen attacken aneinanderzureihen ,sieht dass gleich anders aus


----------



## Tabuno (16. Mai 2009)

Die Faszination, die du beschrieben hattest, wirst du so nie mehr in einem anderen MMO haben. Es ist nämlich irgendwie immer das gleiche. Ich fand HDRO auch toll, aber fasziniert war ich nicht.


----------



## FunnyChrissy (16. Mai 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Da ich ein PVE orientierter Spieler bin (ich mag PVP einfach nicht ) und ich, wie viele andere auch, Herr der Ringe Klasse finde, bin ich hier wohl auch richtig. Ich zweifele aber noch gewaltig, da einfach mein Herz an meinem Schurken hängt, in den ich soviel Zeit und Mühe investiert habe.




Gerade aus diesem Grund ist Herr der Ringe wie für dich gemacht, meiner Ansicht nach. PVP spielt darin eine nur sehr untergeordnete Rolle und ist praktisch nicht vorhanden. Man kanns zwar spielen, aber es ist absolut nicht vergleichbar mit anderen Spielen. Wobei ich WoW auch nicht unbedingt als PVP freundlich einstufen würde. Wer nur darauf Wert legt, ist bei Warhammer immer noch am besten aufgehoben. Das mal so am Rande.
Allein die Hintergrundstory bei Herr der Ringe ist faszinierend. Es fehlt mir einfach nie der rote Faden, der das Niveau auch immer oben hält. Allein die liebevoll gestaltete Welt war für mich das Wechseln wert.
Ich will WoW auf gar keinen Fall jetzt schlecht reden oder ähnliches. Auch ich habe es über 2 Jahre gespielt und war wie gefesselt von diesem Game. Es hat mich erst in die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele entführt. Mein Problem war nur leider immer, dass ich nicht so viel Zeit investieren konnte wie andere. Allein aus beruflichen Gründen konnte ich selten an Raids oder ähnlichem teilnehmen. Hatte ich doch mal Zeit, wurde ich nie mitgenommen. Warum? Die Antwort ist klar - das Equip war nicht gut genug. Irgendwie stand man ständig unter Druck, zumindest ab LVL 70 oder später dann 80. Bis dahin war das Spiel noch faszinierend. Danach baute sich immer neuer Druck auf, durch die Gilde oder einfach durch das ganze Drum Herum. Man hatte einfach keine entspannte Zeit mehr, es hat nur noch gestresst. Und das, so finde ich, sollte ein Spiel nicht ausmachen. Mit der Zeit hab ich mich gefragt, ob es das wirklich sein kann das es nur noch darum geht. Wer den meisten Schaden macht, wer der grösste und beste Heiler ist...und und und. Um etwas anderes ging es im Gilden Chat doch schon gar nicht mehr. Das war einer meiner Hauptgründe, warum ich mit dem Spiel aufgehört habe.
Zu Herr der Ringe kam ich durch eine Freundin, dass hatte zwangsläufig nicht mal etwas mit WoW zu tun. Damit hatte ich schon längst aufgehört, als ich mit HdR angefangen habe. Sie hat mich so lange bearbeitet, bis ichs mal probiert habe.
Ich habs nicht eine Sekunde bereut. Der Druck ist einfach weg - alles ist viel entspannter und macht mehr Freude. Ich wurde noch nicht einmal nach meinem Equip gefragt oder irgendwelchen Schadenswerten. Die Menschen dort sind insgesamt erwachsener und vernünftiger. Was aber auch daran liegt, dass die Spielewelt bei weitem nicht so dicht besucht ist wie etwa die bei WoW. Dadurch verlieren sich die wenigen schwarzen Schafe ziemlich. Das gestaltet die Gruppensuche allerdings sehr schwierig. Bei manchen Gefährten Quests brauchst du ewig, bis du mal eine Gruppe findest. Aber mit etwas Geduld - und die entwickelt sich bei diesem Spiel von alleine - geht das alles.
Dieses Spiel hat seinen ganz eigenen, besonderen Reiz. Nach WoW ist zwar vieles sehr ungewohnt und gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber wenn du dem Spiel eine echte Chance gibst und mit WoW komplett "abgeschlossen" hast...dann steht der Faszination nichts im Wege. Es ist nicht so hektisch, insgesamt ruhiger und aufmerksamer zu spielen. Wer kennt bei WoW schon wirklich die Hintergrundgeschichte oder kümmert sich auch nur ansatzweise um das "Drum Herum"? Bei Herr der Ringe ist das anders....ganz anders. Lern es am besten selbst kennen.
Das das Kampfsystem so viel schlechter sind soll als das bei WoW....ich halte das schlicht für ein Gerücht. Es spielt sich nur anders - das ist alles. Wenn du erst mal raus hast, wie du welche Fähigkeit einsetzen musst, läuft das von alleine.
Die Instanzen wirken auf mich bisher abwechslungsreich und übersichtlich. Mir machen diese Freude, auch oder gerade weil man den Druck der "Top-10-Schadens-Liste" los ist. Man konzentriert sich dadurch total auf die Gruppe und nicht komplett auf sich selbst. 
Und deinen Schurken bei WoW musst du nicht verlieren. Der gehört dir und wird dir immer gehören. Ich würde meine Chars bei WoW auch nie löschen. Ist vielleicht eine Sentimentalität. Aber man ist schon stolz drauf und kann es doch immer sein. Was nicht heisst, dass man nie etwas neues anfangen darf.
Den Kontakt zu der Clique aus WoW Zeiten kannst du doch halten - auch ausserhalb von Azeroth. Zusätzlich kannst du viele neue Menschen kennenlernen - in einer neuen, faszinierenden Welt.


----------



## Gromthar (16. Mai 2009)

Also HdRO emfpinde ich persönlich als das derzeit stimmigste PvE-Fantasy-MMO auf dem Markt. Wer Tolkiens Geschichten sowieso mochte, seien sie Film oder Buch, dem wird auch dieses Spiel gefallen. Es hat eine großartige Geschichte, viel Atmosphäre, interessante Klassen und vor allem ein sehr antspanntes, wenn nicht sogar entschleunigtes, Spielgefühl mit einer doch recht guten Community. Was will man als normaler Spieler mit einem Hang zu Fantasy-Rollenspielen mehr? Auch das PvP finde ich eigentlich recht iO. Es erinnert ein wenig an die gute alte DAoC-Zeit, nur leider in einem recht kleinen Gebiet. Aber dafür ist es nunmal auch ein PvE Spiel. Mit Monsterplay wurde bei HdRO noch nie für das Spiel geworben, braucht sich zugleich auch nicht zu verstecken.

WoW endete für mich an dem Punkt an dem ich Online kam und mich fragte was ich tun sollte. Es gab immer mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. Dailyquests
2. irgendwas farmen
3. Schlachtfelder
4. Twinken
5. Arena
6. Raid

Die Nummern 1-4 waren mitunter das nervigste und/oder langweiligste an dem ganzen Spiel und für mich immer mit einer gewissen "Notwendigkeit" verbunden. Allein ende 2005 und anfang 2006 war das normale PvP an einem Punkt an dem es wirklich Spaß brachte. Man kannste seine Mitspieler und viele seiner Gegner, lachte und fluchte mit beiden gleichermaßen. Arena fand nur sporadisch statt und machte auch nur sehr bedingt durch die Unausgeglichenheit der Klassen Spaß. Zu viele verschiedene Skillbäume, Ausrüstungsmöglichkeiten und allgemeine Vorraussetzungen machten es immer unlustiger. Und die Raids? Naja, sie machten mal Spaß. Aber erstens nicht mehr zu dem Zeitpunkt zu dem ich aufhörte (mitte/ende 2007 nach drei Wochen Illidan farmen), sondern etwa ein bis zwei Jahre zuvor. Dies war der Punkt an dem gleichermaßen Anspruch als auch ungebremster Spielspaß einher gingen. Später hingegen waren es lediglich entweder Frustation oder lächerliche Einfachheit mit gepaarter Langeweile. Letzteres zog sich durch das ganze Spielgefühl, sodass ich mich bereits vor dem eigentlichen Einloggen fragte was ich tun würde - und als allein schon die Antwort über Wochen hinweg nicht mehr zufriedenstellte kündigte ich lieber schnell den Account um nicht mein Geld zu verschenken.

So ist das nunmal wenn man lange Zeit bei einem einzigen Spiel bleibt. Irgendwann ist zwangsläufig die Luft raus, man hat sich einfach satt gesehen. Das ist ganz normal und geht mir derzeit bei HdRO auch nicht anders. Ein Glück habe ich meinen LTA und spiele es natürlich zwischendurch auch immer wieder (etwa alle 2 Wochen eine Instanz oder sonstwas), aber ob mich HdRO nochmal derart fanszinieren wird wie anfangs? Auch hier verfliegt der Zauber irgendwann von selbst.

MfG


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (17. Mai 2009)

habe hdro bisher zwar nur 1 monat angespielt kenne dieses ``unentschiedene`` gefühl nur zu gut... momentan zocke ich nämlich WAR und WoW im prinzip im 2 monatigen wechsel...was ich damit sagen will ist nur weil du ein anderes mmo anfängst heisst es nicht das alles andere zu bruch geht... einfach erklären was sache ist evtl. noch im (evtl. bestehenden gildeforum) ne nachricht schreiben und fertig... wenn es gute freunde in deiner gilde sind werden sie es verstehen


----------



## Kinqrob (17. Mai 2009)

Ich habe berreits einen lvl 35 Jäger bei HDRO. Spiele zurzeit allerdings WoW nur habe ich darauf zurzeit wieder keine Lust mehr weil man einfach immer das selbe macht man als gelegentlicher spieler zwischen den ganzen pros unter geht. Deswegen werde ich wohl anfang Juli mir mal wieder eine HDRo Gamecard hohlen nur was mit dem WoW Account machen ich weiß schon wenn ich den jetz lasse werde ich später ehe wieder lust auf WoW haben. Und vorallem habe ich jetz soviel Geld und Zeit in WoW gesteckt das es eigentlich schon traurig ist aber ich werde meinen Account wohl löschen. Damit ich mich jetz nurnoch HDRO wipmen kann und ncih immer wieder was anderes Spiele.


----------



## Kizna (17. Mai 2009)

Kinqrob schrieb:


> Ich habe berreits einen lvl 35 Jäger bei HDRO. Spiele zurzeit allerdings WoW nur habe ich darauf zurzeit wieder keine Lust mehr weil man einfach immer das selbe macht man als gelegentlicher spieler zwischen den ganzen pros unter geht. Deswegen werde ich wohl anfang Juli mir mal wieder eine HDRo Gamecard hohlen nur was mit dem WoW Account machen ich weiß schon wenn ich den jetz lasse werde ich später ehe wieder lust auf WoW haben. Und vorallem habe ich jetz soviel Geld und Zeit in WoW gesteckt das es eigentlich schon traurig ist aber ich werde meinen Account wohl löschen. Damit ich mich jetz nurnoch HDRO wipmen kann und ncih immer wieder was anderes Spiele.



Harte Dinge fordern harte Konsequenzen hmm? Ich habe einen WAR Account, einen WoW Account und einen LotRo Account.  Wenn ich Lust auf eine ordentliche Runde PvP habe, aktiviere ich für einen Monat meinen WAR Account und haue alles mit meinen Hexenjäger um. Wenn es mich nach PvE dürstet, rushen mein Paladin und Druide die nächsten 2-3 Monate den aktuelen Content durch und wenn ich mal wiedre Lust auf etwas gemütliches habe und vll. sogar ein bisshen RP betreiben will, darf Lotro für 2 Monate ran. So bleibt der Spaß an jeden Spiel erhalten und es viel Abwechslung dabei.

Ahja Kinqrob auf welchen Server spielst du? Habe einen kleinen Barden, den ich auch Anfang Juni wieder spielen wolte und der würde sich bestimmt über den ein oder anderen Instanz und Levelpartner freuen.


----------



## Magrotus (17. Mai 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Du bist meines wissens nach auch nicht stark süchtig. Das vorgeschlagene Verhalten ist für Leute gedacht die von ihrem Spiel nicht wegkommen, weil sie ja so viel dort hält. Natürlich hab ich auch nicht jedesmal wenn ich mal HdRO für drei Monate nicht bezahlt habe alle charaktere ausgezogen und mein zeug verkauft.



/oot
Es ist sowas von egal, ob man Chars löscht oder nicht. Ich habe meinen Magier mal gelöscht (aus anderen als aus Kündigungsgründen). Nach _sehr_ langer Zeit (bin seit Release dabei) habe ich aus Neugierde einen GM gefragt, ob ich meinen gelöschten Magier wiederhaben könnte. ich wollte einfach mal kucken, ob das geht und wie lange Blizzard Chars speichert, die man eigentlich gelöscht meint.
GM gefragt, er meinte: einfach ausloggen und wieder einloggen, viel Spaß mit deinem Magier.
Et voilá, da hatte ich meinen 60er wieder.
Blizzard ist doch nicht so dumm und löscht die gelöschten Chars _tatsächlich_ ^^


----------



## Kinqrob (17. Mai 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ahja Kinqrob auf welchen Server spielst du? Habe einen kleinen Barden, den ich auch Anfang Juni wieder spielen wolte und der würde sich bestimmt über den ein oder anderen Instanz und Levelpartner freuen.



Ich spiele auf Morthond welches lvl ist dein Barde denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde mich auch freuen vorallem weil heiler immer gesucht werden und auch gerade in dem LVL Berreich wenige in Inis gehen.


----------



## Kizna (17. Mai 2009)

Kinqrob schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf Morthond welches lvl ist dein Barde denn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Morthond super   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Der müsste jetzt so cirka level 34-36 sein. Name ist Sakura (ganz ohne Apostrophe und sonstigen schnikschnack, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  . Noch fix die letzten Abi Prüfungen schreiben in 2 Wochen und hallo lotro again. Stehe dann für alles zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (17. Mai 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Name ist Sakura


HdRO.de-Forum (link related)


----------



## Kizna (17. Mai 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> HdRO.de-Forum (link related)



Ausser der Tatsache, dass ich jetzt viel zu faul bin knapp 76 Seiten Diskussion über verschiedene seltsame Namen durchzustöbern, was willst du mir damit sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde den Namen klasse, wobei es relativ schade ist, dass die meisten Leute bei Sakura gleich an das Mädchen mit den pinkfarbenden Haaren und aufbrausenden Charakter aus Naruto denken. Da ist der Name Kizna schon eher was für Kenner aber den trägt schon mein Kundiger.


----------



## HappyChaos (17. Mai 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Morthond super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Spielt ihr beiden etwa auch auf Morthend?Super,denn ich hab da auch meinen Wächter Dralian als Tank und hab vor 1-2 Wochen angefangen und ist nun 20,vielleicht können wir ja zu dritt öfter was machen.Mir gefällt nämlich Lotro echt gut,die Atmosspähre ist echt total geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Ich hab meinen wow Umstieg in keinster Weise bereut


----------



## Kinqrob (17. Mai 2009)

Heiler, Tank, DMGmaschine perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denke 2 DDs noch zu finden wird nich so schwer werden. werde mir HDRO Gamecard anfang Juni kaufen allerdings muss ich schauen wann ich spiele, weil die Ferien über wird viel gefeiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (17. Mai 2009)

HappyChaos schrieb:


> Spielt ihr beiden etwa auch auf Morthend?Super,denn ich hab da auch meinen Wächter Dralian als Tank und hab vor 1-2 Wochen angefangen und ist nun 20,vielleicht können wir ja zu dritt öfter was machen.Mir gefällt nämlich Lotro echt gut,die Atmosspähre ist echt total geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guddi das hört sich wirklich super an. Zwar ist Morthond einer der best belegten Server, dennoch ist es manchmal schwierig Gruppen für die Bücher zu finden. Meist fehlt ein tank oder Healer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## hendlbrust (17. Mai 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Guddi das hört sich wirklich super an. Zwar ist Morthond einer der best belegten Server, dennoch ist es manchmal schwierig Gruppen für die Bücher zu finden. Meist fehlt ein tank oder Healer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Genau deshalb hab ich wieder aufgehört jetzt (bzw. hab ein Motivationsloch). Mein Jäger is nun 47 und hab keine Lust mehr...ich verbringe oft mehr Zeit mit Gruppensuche als sonstwas...(damit ich auch endlich mal bei den Büchern weiterkomme). 
Mein Barde-Twink steht auf 42 der findet etwas leichter Gruppen .nur was bringt ma des wenn ich keinen Spass am heilen hab.


----------



## Kizna (17. Mai 2009)

hendlbrust schrieb:


> Genau deshalb hab ich wieder aufgehört jetzt (bzw. hab ein Motivationsloch). Mein Jäger is nun 47 und hab keine Lust mehr...ich verbringe oft mehr Zeit mit Gruppensuche als sonstwas...(damit ich auch endlich mal bei den Büchern weiterkomme).
> Mein Barde-Twink steht auf 42 der findet etwas leichter Gruppen .nur was bringt ma des wenn ich keinen Spass am heilen hab.



Keinen Spaß am heilen und einen Barden spielen ist eine blöde Kombination. ich spiele seit knapp 4 Jahren in jeder Game einen Heiler, von daher kenne ich kaum was anderes und bis auf gelegentlich DD Ausflüge bleibt es auch immer bei meinen Ärzten.


----------



## Torinborg (17. Mai 2009)

Jep, es ist wirklich hart für Neueinsteiger, mal die (schönen!) Buchgruppenquests zu sehen.
Das höchste der Gefühle für mich ist es da oft, von hochlevligen ein wenig gezogen zu werden - nett von denen, aber ja nicht das selbe, zumal sie (verständlicher Weise) oft hetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Mai 2009)

Torinborg schrieb:


> Jep, es ist wirklich hart für Neueinsteiger, mal die (schönen!) Buchgruppenquests zu sehen.
> Das höchste der Gefühle für mich ist es da oft, von hochlevligen ein wenig gezogen zu werden - nett von denen, aber ja nicht das selbe, zumal sie (verständlicher Weise) oft hetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das errinert mich an mein erstes mal Onthrogod (oder wie auch immer, halt kapitel 8 von band 1), ich hatte eine gruppe gefunden, aber anscheinend waren alle schon twinker, die sind da durgestürmt, ich als Waffi und somit halbgarer Tank hatte mehr als alle Hände voll zu tun. Hätten sie sich halt mal Zeit gelassen :/ war toll die Instanz.


----------



## HappyChaos (18. Mai 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Guddi das hört sich wirklich super an. Zwar ist Morthond einer der best belegten Server, dennoch ist es manchmal schwierig Gruppen für die Bücher zu finden. Meist fehlt ein tank oder Healer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jou,passt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (20. Mai 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> Gut und schön, das HDRO Kinderkrankheiten hat. Die von WoW sind nämlich ganz schön ausgewachsen und nimma zu kurieren.




hehe, das ist mal ein netter Spruch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Muss ich mir für die nächste WoW-HdrO Diskussion unbedingt merken        

 *sich den in ein kleines Buch notiert*


----------



## Vetaro (20. Mai 2009)

Stimmt, wer will schon Argumente, ich find auch lustige Sprüche besser. 

Übrigens war HdRO in Kinderzeiten total super und die irgendwie störenden Fehler kamen eher danach.


----------



## Squizzel (20. Mai 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Übrigens war HdRO in Kinderzeiten total super und die irgendwie störenden Fehler kamen eher danach.



Meinst du mit störenden Fehlern die WoW-Spieler-Schwemme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiterer lustiger Spruch zum notieren.


----------



## Cyberflips (20. Mai 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Stimmt, wer will schon Argumente, ich find auch lustige Sprüche besser.




Weiss ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Mai 2009)

Verglichen mit vielen anderen (gerade online-) Spielen war HdRO irgendwie ziemlich fertig. Die schlimmen Fehler wie die wand-Exploits in Moria kamen später hinzu (wobei ich echt nicht zu denen gehöre die sich darüber aufregen). Aber: Das Spiel lief zu beginn. Es war spielbar. Man musste sich mühe geben um störende Fehler zu finden.


----------



## Myrvold (20. Mai 2009)

Moin,

ich gehöre anscheinend zu den wenigen Leuten, die neben WoW noch mal in HDRO reingeschnuppert haben, aber wieder gegangen sind. Die Atmosphäre, Grafik, Quests usw. gefielen mir richtig gut.

Was für mich aber die absoluten Spaßtöter waren:
- Das gesamte Inventar- und Itemhandling deutlich unübersichtlicher als WoW (anhand der Icons einen Gegenstand zu finde empfand ich als Kunst)
- Die epische Story ist zwar im Prinzip eine super Idee, aber ohne direkt ne Sippe mit genug Hilfsbereiten Mitspielern zu haben, kommt man dort nicht wirklich weiter. Ich habe auf meinem Server das Gefühl gehabt, dass es generell sehr leer ist und Leute für Gruppen hab ich keine gefunden.
- Sich das Interface so einfach anzupassen wie in WoW hab ich nicht hinbekommen. Es gibt zwar dutzende Knöpfchen, Häkchen und Schiebregler im Menü, aber wirklich selbsterklärend ist das auch nicht gewesen.


----------



## EvilTwin (20. Mai 2009)

> - Das gesamte Inventar- und Itemhandling deutlich unübersichtlicher als WoW (anhand der Icons einen Gegenstand zu finde empfand ich als Kunst)



Wo ist bitte der Unterschied ? Ausser das die Icons der Items nicht aussehen als wären sie in einen Farbtopf gefallen .
Das Handling des Inventars ist doch fast 1:1 das gleiche.



> - Die epische Story ist zwar im Prinzip eine super Idee, aber ohne direkt ne Sippe mit genug Hilfsbereiten Mitspielern zu haben, kommt man dort nicht wirklich weiter. Ich habe auf meinem Server das Gefühl gehabt, dass es generell sehr leer ist und Leute für Gruppen hab ich keine gefunden.



Keine Ahnung was auf DEINEM Server los ist aber bis jetzt hab ich noch für jede Quest Gefährten gefunden und dafür mußte ich keine Stunde suchen...



> - Sich das Interface so einfach anzupassen wie in WoW hab ich nicht hinbekommen. Es gibt zwar dutzende Knöpfchen, Häkchen und Schiebregler im Menü, aber wirklich selbsterklärend ist das auch nicht gewesen.



Das ist ja wohl der Witz schlechthin.... 
1.tens kann man in XXX das Interface net mal verschieben oder sonstiges. Zumindest nicht ohne Addons die es ja GOTT SEI DANK in LOTRO nicht gibt.
2.tens wo wird dir bitte in XXX erklärt wie du dein Interface anpasst ? Ach stimmt ja, geht ja ohne Addons gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3.tens es gibt so'n ding aus Papier was in der Packung sein sollte in der du die Silberne Scheibe gefunden hast... Man nennt es Handbuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrvold (20. Mai 2009)

EvilTwin schrieb:


> Wo ist bitte der Unterschied ? Ausser das die Icons der Items nicht aussehen als wären sie in einen Farbtopf gefallen .
> Das Handling des Inventars ist doch fast 1:1 das gleiche.
> 
> 
> ...



Das gute ist, dass die Items nicht nur in einen Farbtopf gefallen sind, sondern sogar noch etwas unterschiedlich aussehen...

Leider wusste ich den Namen von dem Server, auf dem ich vor einem guten Jahr gewesen bin, nicht mehr auswendig, entschuldige bitte. Daher habe ich mein Server geschrieben, und da war nicht viel los. 

Ich persönlich mag Addons und ein einfach zu konfigurierendes Interface. Wow hat da übrigens nachgebessert und viele Addon-Funktionen selber programmiert. Und da ist sogar verständlich, wie die funktionieren.




Fazit: Kann es sein, dass du nicht damit klarkommst, dass jemand anders eine andere Meinung über HDRO hat? Deine leicht aggressive Art lässt auf jeden Fall darauf schliessen. Ausserdem, wenn es für mich nicht passt und mir nicht gefällt, muss das ja nicht für alle gelten. Genauso wie umgekehrt. Akzeptiere, dass es Leute gibt, die HDRO schlechter finden als WOW und deshalb keine PVP-Kiddies o.ä. sind.


----------



## EvilTwin (20. Mai 2009)

Nope, hab ich kein Problem mit und den pvp Kiddie Stempel hab ICH dir nicht aufgedrückt.

Klar, wer mag kein leicht zu veränderndes Interface.... aber leichter als ALT+# zu drücken geht ja schon fast nicht.
Und um das zu wissen muß man nichtmal das Handbuch aufschlagen.


----------



## apu. (20. Mai 2009)

Falls du noch nen Key brauchst, schreib mich einfach an, hab einen beim Buffed Gewinspiel gewonnen, brauche ihn aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (20. Mai 2009)

Ich meine, es stimmt schon. Add Ons bestehen nicht nur aus Aggro-, DMG-Meter und Bäm Add Ons. Die Konfigurierbarkeit des Interfaces wie in WoW vermisse ich ebenfalls in Lotro. Das hängt sich schon an Dingen wie der Größenverstellung auf. Klar, ich kann Life- und Buttonbars in Lotro vergrößern. Nur sehen sie danach total grobpixelig aus. Ich kann auch die Party nicht so anordnen wie ich will, es bleibt stur bei "von oben nach unten". Dann gibt es in WoW Add-Ons für mehr übersicht im Briefkasten, Taschen und Chat - alles Dinge die ich vermisse.

Das Problem mit den Taschen kann ich jedoch so nicht nachvollziehen, denn die original WoW Taschen und Lotro Taschen sehen doch irgendwie gleich aus?

Zwar wünsche ich mir so manches Add-On in Lotro, mir war aber nicht bewußt, dass solch ein Umstand so gravierend sein kann, dass man ein Spiel deshalb nicht spielt.


----------



## Myrvold (20. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Das Problem mit den Taschen kann ich jedoch so nicht nachvollziehen, denn die original WoW Taschen und Lotro Taschen sehen doch irgendwie gleich aus?
> 
> Zwar wünsche ich mir so manches Add-On in Lotro, mir war aber nicht bewußt, dass solch ein Umstand so gravierend sein kann, dass man ein Spiel deshalb nicht spielt.



Die Taschen sind ja auch nicht das Problem, sondern das Auffinden von Gegenständen. Die Grafik der Items unterscheidet imho nicht sooo doll, so dass es schwer ist etwas wiederzufinden.

Das es keine Addons gibt, ist auch nicht das KO-Kriterium für HDRO, sondern eher alle Gründe, die ich oben aufgeführt habe, zusammen. Am stärksten wahrscheinlich noch die gefühlte "Leere" auf dem Server und das Problem, für jeden kleinen Schritt eine Gruppe finden zu müssen. Dazu kommt halt noch, dass ich bei WoW eigentlich das habe, was mir Spaß macht. HDRO ist auch richtig gut, macht aber meiner Meinung nach ein paar Sachen etwas schlechter. Somit habe ich keinen Grund zu Wechseln und für beide Spiele habe ich nicht genug Zeit.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Mai 2009)

Also, ich behaupte einfach mal folgendes: Die WoW-Icons gefallen mir auch besser. Aber die HdRO-Item-Icons unterscheiden sich. Seriously. Ich hab hier mal kurz nen Screenshot gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist nicht so schön distinguiert wie die WoW-Symbole, das stimmt. Aber es werden verschiedene Farben verwendet und all sowas. Ähnliche Dinge (wie die Müll-Drops (im Beutel rechts oben, dunkelrot hinterlegt) oder die Tränke (Beutel Oben) oder die Ruf-Items (Beutel rechts unten)) Sehen natürlich auch ähnlich aus.


----------



## Squizzel (20. Mai 2009)

hmm... Vetaro spielt ein Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man mit einem Spiel zufrieden ist und ein Konkurrenzprodukt in die Finger bekommt, dann muss es schon deutlich besser sein als sein Genrefavorit, um darin noch etwas positives zu sehen. Das sind dann wohl eher individuelle psychologische Gründe.


----------



## Kizna (20. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> hmm... Vetaro spielt ein Mädchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weibliche Chraktere sind cool. irgendwie konnte ich mich bisher auch noch nicht damit anfreunden Stunden über Stunden einen Kerl auf den Hintern zu gucken.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Mai 2009)

Squizzel schrieb:


> hmm... Vetaro spielt ein Mädchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab irgendwo mal drüber gebloggt (finde den eintrag aber gerade nicht. Liegt wahrscheinlich bei mybuffed begraben). Ich spiele, aus prinzip, nur weibliche Charaktere wenn ich die Wahl habe.

 Bei den ersten beiden in WOW war es eine ästhetische Entscheidung, und beim Dritten (Gnom) hatte ich mit den Geschlechtern die Wahl zwischen "sieht wirklich albern" und "sieht wirklich süß" aus. Das geplante Charakterkonzept gefiel mir mit einem Mädchen aber mehr. 
Naja, und ab da hab ich dann einfach auch alle weiteren ca. 9 WoW-Charaktere weiblich gemacht. 
 Und das gilt auch für meine HdRO-Charaktere (Mein Hauptcharakter ist ja Malachit (Ihr Bild ist etwas alt. Hier ist ein neueres)).

Mitlerweile habe ich festgestellt, dass ich auch total schlecht darin bin, männliche Charaktere zu spielen. Die erscheinen einfach irgendwie nicht glaubhaft. (Allerdings hab ich diesen kleinen Jungen hier. Das ist aber was anderes.)


----------



## Gocu (20. Mai 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Weibliche Chraktere sind cool. irgendwie konnte ich mich bisher auch noch nicht damit anfreunden Stunden über Stunden einen Kerl auf den Hintern zu gucken.



Ich versteh zwar nicht, wieso manche nur weibliche Charaktere spielen, aber es ist ja Geschmackssache. Jeder spielt das was im optisch besser gefällt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Endofhope (23. Mai 2009)

@szene333

moin,

Ich muß dazu auch mal was loswerden, denn ich kann das gut nachvollziehen. bei diesem Schritt bin ich auch grade.

Vor zig Jahren fing ich mit MMos an, D2, dann Ragnarok, Cabal und so weiter, aber da war immer schnell die Luft Raus.
Ro verließ ich nach 1 1/2 Jahren.  

Und dann enteckte ich WoW......... ich weiß noch genau wie es mich damals förmlich in sich aufgesaugt hat und eine, niemals enden wollende, Faszination auslöste.
Teilweise hab ich gesüchtelt ohne Grenzen.... ma eben 1 Woche Urlaub nur gezockt^^

2 Jahre danach (bin bei BC Release eingestiegen) mußte ich feststellen, das die Leute nichmehr so nett waren, und das meine Klasse (Hexer) weitestgehend beim Raiden und bei Inis gemieden wurde.
Ich könnte mich an dieser Stelle über die Com äußern aber ich lasse es einfach mal........(ich hab auf Shattrath gespielt)

Das hab ich echt verdammt gerne gespielt weil die Instanzen vielfalt Groß ist, auch gut gestaltet und spielerisch anspruchsvoll sind. Dann kam das neue Addon und meine Gedanke zu gehen war eh nahe, was ich auch tat.
Irgendwann hab ich's mir dann doch mal angeschaut *triff auf das Glitsch Ding*  2 Monate bezahlt, 10 Tage gespielt. Wie wir alle wissen, kann sich bei WoW, bei dem einen oder anderen ein gewißes Gefühl von Zwang breitmachen.
*höher,weiter,schneller* you know^^ Das ging mir auch so und ich machte mich auf die Suche nach einem *entspannterem* Spiel, DAOC hab ich auch getestet....mir persönlich zu oldskool, und dann hab ich HDRO getestet,für gut befunden und mich für einen Wechsel entschieden. Ich kenne bei WoW viele Leute, auch aus meinem Rl, und bin in einer sehr netten und hilfsbereiten Gilde gewesen, habe also einiges hinter mir zu lassen. Ich habe unter anderem über ein Jahr mit meinem Cousin zusammengespielt.


Mittlerweile hatte ich 7 Testaccs von HDRO, um mich jetzt endlich zu entscheiden das ich es spielen werde. einfach weil kein Zwang herrscht, nette Leute,
Hauptaugenmerk auf PvE, und so weiter, es gibt vieles was sich an HDRO lohnt und was so ganz anders als WoW ist.

Heute hab ich mir HDRO gekauft und morgen fahr ich dann zu meinem Cousin und lösch ich meinen WoW Acc^^


greetz End


----------



## Vetaro (24. Mai 2009)

Endofhope schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mir HDRO gekauft und morgen fahr ich dann zu meinem Cousin und lösch ich meinen WoW Acc^^



Nicht vergessen: Tu' was gutes, beerbe deine Freunde und gib irgendwem all dein Geld von deinen bis auf das letzte ausgezogenen und verkauften Charakteren, als letzte gute Tat. Einen Account kann man soweit ich weiß gar nicht löschen - um das zurückkommen zu ermöglichen - und so machst du dir die Rückkehr so schwer wie möglich. (Siehe hier)


----------



## Endofhope (24. Mai 2009)

hab schon alles verschenkt was geht^^

Löschen geht, na aber^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (24. Mai 2009)

Wo wird da gelöscht? Das sieht nach dem aus, was ich auch gemacht habe - man bezahlt nicht mehr und kann das Spiel nicht mehr spielen, der Account wird eingefroren. Es kann natürlich sein, dass die das Löschen anbieten, aber das da sieht irgendwie nicht danach aus.


----------



## Lintflas (24. Mai 2009)

Myrvold schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich gehöre anscheinend zu den wenigen Leuten, die neben WoW noch mal in HDRO reingeschnuppert haben, aber wieder gegangen sind. Die Atmosphäre, Grafik, Quests usw. gefielen mir richtig gut.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ja nicht welches MMORPG Du gespielt hast, aber bist Du sicher daß es Lotro war?

- Früher war das Itemhandling mal etwas unübersichtlicher, ja, aber das ist lange vorbei. Mittlerweile ist es wenigstens so übersichtlich wie in WoW. 
- Die Server sind genauso voll, und zu Stoßzeiten sogar voller als jeder durchschnittliche WoW-Server
- Das Interface ist absolut dynamisch und in Größe und Position jedes einzelnen Elements individuell einstellbar. Besser gehts wirklich nicht.
   Und wem die Optik dann immer noch nicht gefällt, der kann bei Lotrointerface.com unendlich viele Modifikationen herunterladen.
- Wenn man gerade mal keine Gruppe findet, kann man die unendlich vielen Solo-Quests machen und theoretisch von 1-60 solo unterwegs sein.


Ich kann Lotro nur jedem empfehlen, der ein etwas niveauvolleres MMORPG mit entspannter Community sucht.
Man darf halt nur nicht den Fehler machen, es mit WoW zu vergleichen. Falls man es jedoch trotzdem unbedingt vergleichen will, dann muß man klar sagen,
daß Lotro sich absolut nicht vor dem sogenannten Genre-Primus verstecken muß.


----------



## dodo1 (24. Mai 2009)

hallo undd guten tag @ all ,
bitte lasst euch nicht verunsichern , HDRO ist einfach der hammer probespielen kann ich nur empfehlen .
habe 3 1/2 jahre wow gespielt und bin von anfang an dabei , aber wie sie das spiel kaputt gemacht haben ..
naja bin im falschen thread sich darüber wieder einmal aufzuregen ..
aber nachdem ich HDRO gespielt habe hatte ich wieder ein richtiges feeling was mir wow nur vor BC bieten konnte .
probiert es aus HDRO ist einsame spitze .
MFG : dodo1


----------



## Tontof (24. Mai 2009)

ich spiel zwar (noch) nicht aber vielleicht bald und habe schon eine bitte an codemasters: ihr könnt jede neue Klasse machen die ihr wollt aber auf keinen Fall Todesritter oder etwas in der art  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (24. Mai 2009)

Tontof schrieb:


> ich spiel zwar (noch) nicht aber vielleicht bald und habe schon eine bitte an codemasters: ihr könnt jede neue Klasse machen die ihr wollt aber auf keinen Fall Todesritter oder etwas in der art
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"Hallo, hier spricht der Chef von Codemasters. Wir sind zwar aus England und haben mit der entwicklung des Spieles nichts zu tun, die zuständigen sitzen in Amerika, und wir sprechen auch kein Deutsch, aber wir können eines eindeutig sagen: Ist gebongt, keine Todesritter *Thumbsup*"


----------



## Kizna (24. Mai 2009)

Was haben die Leute immer bloss gegen Todesritter ... es gab nichts schöneres als Paladin die gemütlich runterzuhauen und dabei nicht mal Lebenspunkte zu verlieren.


----------



## Gromthar (24. Mai 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Was haben die Leute immer bloss gegen Todesritter ... es gab nichts schöneres als Paladin die gemütlich runterzuhauen und dabei nicht mal Lebenspunkte zu verlieren.


Herr der Ringe, Todesritter!? Habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Cyberflips (25. Mai 2009)

Wat denn...keine Todesritter?    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber wenigstens ein Paladinchen....bittööö....um wenigstens meine Lebenspunkte runterzuhauen, oder wie war das jetzt?

Ach Mensch, wenn ihr so wirres Zeug redet, kann ich gar nicht mehr folgen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

